# Protecting Images - Adobe Bridge CS5



## rexbobcat (Nov 28, 2011)

Ok, so I'm in the process of setting up a photography business, and I am at the website development stage.
I am building the website completely by myself, it is HTML/CSS/Javascript. No flash if I can help it.

I'm using Adobe Dreamweaver CS5 and Adobe Bridge CS5.

I've run into a little snag, however. I can create a web gallery in Adobe Bridge, and it looks wonderful. It's in HTML, though, so it is so simple for someone to simply right-click and save the image.
I've tried using a javascript 'right click disable' script, and I've tried using the 'shrinkwrap' method so that when they save the image it comes up with an entirely different image.

I can't get either method to work when I apply it to the code. It just messes up the gallery....has anyone else had experience with this?

And yes, I do use a watermark. I just don't believe that it is enough of a deterrent.

How do you guys protect you images? 
Does someone know enough about JS of HTML to help me implement it into the code?
I can show y'all the code if you want...it's really long though...


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 28, 2011)

If you put your images on the web...they are going to be vulnerable.  Not much you can to to totally prevent that.  I subscribe the zebra defense theory of safety in numbers.  There must be how many photos on the internet....100s of billions, maybe trillions?  The sheer odds that your images might get stolen, is pretty low...so I don't spend much/any time worrying about it.  

One thing I do (and recommend to people) is only putting small size images onto the web.  If someone is going to steal you images, they won't have much practical use for them if they are less than 700 pixels long/high.


----------

